# Stella passed the cgc test!



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

This is really a big deal for us. We have been dealing with dog reactivity for a loooooooooooong time. I wasn't worried about any of the test except the meet and greet another dog! I really didn't know how that would go. I am so proud of my girl!!!!:happyboogie::toasting:


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Congratulations on your hard work and hers. Good job, how exciting.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I hope this is an encouragement to anyone who has a reactive dog. 

Stella will probably always be prone to reacting but this shows that she can learn to ignore the other dog and behave appropriately. And it is a really big confidence booster to me as her handler.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

that's great! Congratulations!


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats to you and Stella!! Be proud and brag brag brag.

(I'm showing this thread to Woolf to remind him this is on his bucket list)


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice job. nice job Stella.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Well done congratulations 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## Redrider469 (Jul 19, 2013)

Congratulations!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Well done!


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

Congratulations! It's a great accomplishment and even more rewarding when you have a reactive dog! Good job!


----------

